# Zero detail pictures



## homeboyslim (Jul 6, 2007)

Anyone have any close-ups of the rear wheel on an A6m7 Zero, or any other version of the zero's rear wheel?
Thanks


----------



## evangilder (Jul 6, 2007)

Here are a couple, cropped from full shots I have. There is an A6M3 and A6M5 here. They appear to be pretty much the same. If you need more detail, I can swing by the museum to get some shots next week of the A6M3 tailwheel assembly.


----------



## homeboyslim (Jul 7, 2007)

you are a life saver...I am modeling this in 3d for the San Diego Air Museum, i will post pics afterwards if anyone is interested.
Thanks again!


----------



## homeboyslim (Jul 7, 2007)

oh, and if you can get close-ups of the rear wheel, and the top of the cowl or anything I would be grateful. What museum is it?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 8, 2007)

CAF SoCal wing at Camarillo Airport. Let me see what I can get for you. The San Diego Air Museum...Do you know Gordon, by chance?


----------



## rodlarson100 (Jun 17, 2008)

are close pictures of the A6M7 at the San Diego Museum


----------

